# Natural Balance Treats



## bbry (Feb 17, 2007)

Just wondering if those of you who feed the Natural Balance Potato & Duck because of allergies stick to NB Potato & Duck treats as well?

If you give other things for treats, does it seem to cause allergy flareups? 

Have any of you noticed a problem with the Biljac liver treats?

Thank you very kindly for your input..


----------



## dr.jaimie (Mar 23, 2004)

if u r going to stick with an allergy free diet it is best to make sure everything that goes in ur pets mouth is free of any possible allergens. my basset has allergies so we feed NB duck and potato, have the treats from them also, and get duck jerkey..etc heartworm prevention he is on is free of allergens also.


----------



## bbry (Feb 17, 2007)

What type of heartworm medicine is allergy free? Thanks.


----------



## paris (Apr 8, 2005)

QUOTE (bbry @ Nov 21 2008, 02:20 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=674809


> What type of heartworm medicine is allergy free? Thanks.[/B]


Revolution...that's what I have to use on Paris. It comes in a little squeeze packet that you squeeze out on the back of their neck.


----------



## paris (Apr 8, 2005)

QUOTE (Dr.Jaimie @ Nov 21 2008, 02:18 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=674808


> if u r going to stick with an allergy free diet it is best to make sure everything that goes in ur pets mouth is free of any possible allergens. my basset has allergies so we feed NB duck and potato, have the treats from them also, and get duck jerkey..etc heartworm prevention he is on is free of allergens also.[/B]


Jaimie, is there much difference between this brand and the IVD venison and potato?


----------



## bbry (Feb 17, 2007)

Thanks for your replies. We have been using the Heartgrard heartworm medicine. I'll have to see if the vet will be willing to change it. And I will buy more NB treats next time I can get to a town that has a Petco.


----------



## dr.jaimie (Mar 23, 2004)

heartgard makes a pill form that isnt flavored....and sentinel is just coated with flavoring and can be washed off. i dont know the difference inbetween ivd and natural balance...my office doesnt carry IVD b/c u have to place really large orders...so i get my natural balance at petco.


----------



## PreciousPrince (Feb 27, 2006)

I wouldn't feed the BilJac - not good:

_Ingredients: Liver, Chicken By-Products, Chicken By-Product Meal, Corn, Chicken Fat, Glycerin, High Fructose Corn Syrup, Propylene Glycol, Wheat Flour, Phosphoric Acid, Salt, Sodium Propionate and Potassium Sorbate and BHA and Citric Acid (Preservatives), Iron Oxide._

There are a lot of treats with no meat protein if she's allergic to some meats, and many can be found without corn wheat and soy too.
PS - we need some pics of your baby all grown up, I bet he's adorable judging from his puppy picture!


----------



## bbry (Feb 17, 2007)

Well, he was adorable. I can't really say he is right now. He is sort of uncomfortable because my laptop gets kind of warm & he has to adjust his spot in the recliner. Not to mention that Little Bit thinks she gets first choice. Gets a little tight here. I will do an up to date pic before too long. Just hate to show how badly I have taken care of him. Pashes might come get him back if they saw him right now. :shocked:


----------



## PreciousPrince (Feb 27, 2006)

Well no wonder he's so cute - he's from Pashes! I like their look, they are on my list of breeders where I would like to get a future pup.


----------



## LJSquishy (Feb 27, 2008)

What's the difference between the NB Potato & Duck kibble and the NB Potato & Duck Treats....other than shape and size??? :blink:


----------



## dr.jaimie (Mar 23, 2004)

QUOTE (LJSquishy @ Nov 21 2008, 09:14 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=674997


> What's the difference between the NB Potato & Duck kibble and the NB Potato & Duck Treats....other than shape and size??? :blink:[/B]



ingredients are different...

food:
Potatoes, Duck Meal, Duck, Canola Oil (preserved with natural mixed tocopherols), Potato Fiber, Natural Flavor, Salmon Oil, Flaxseed, Potassium Chloride, Choline Chloride, Taurine, L-Lysine, L-Carnitine, Yucca Schidigera Extract, Vitamin E Supplement, Iron Proteinate, Zinc Proteinate, Copper Proteinate, Ferrous Sulfate, Zinc Sulfate, Copper Sulfate, Potassium Iodide, Thiamine Mononitrate (Vitamin B-1), Manganese Proteinate, Manganous Oxide, Ascorbic Acid, Vitamin A Supplement, Biotin, Calcium Pantothenate, Manganese Sulfate, Sodium Selenite, Pyridoxine Hydrochloride (Vitamin B-6), Vitamin B-12 Supplement, Riboflavin (Vitamin B-2), Vitamin D-3 Supplement, Folic Acid.

treats:


<span style="font-family:Arial Helvetica sans-serif">Potatoes, Duck, Molasses, Duck Meal, Canola Oil, Natural Flavor, Mixed Tocopherols, Citric Acid.

</span>


----------



## Morkie4 (Oct 13, 2006)

I feed the NB Duck/potato but they do not like the NB treats. I have purchased other treats that are USA made that they like from Petco and have also made a few treats from Wellness organic salmon canned dog food, eggs, flour, vanilla and baked them for a few minutes (still soft) that they seem to love. I'm thinking more and more that this is the way for me to go in doing treats.


----------



## Hunter's Mom (Dec 8, 2008)

I feed the NB treats and I also have started feeding the cookies from this website that are grain free. Hunter loves them and they offer a nice little change of taste. Once in a while we also give newman's little hearts and he seems to do ok with those but we don't give them often and we watch to check for any reactions.

https://www.pawlickers.com/products/treats/...winstons-wafers


PS. the customer service at this online store is fantastic! We bought a game that had a broken piece, they sent us the piece overnight and included a package of cookies for our trouble. Really really like them!


----------

